# Sehr seltsame Internetprobleme



## GodWar (25. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag!

Ich weiß schon gar nicht wie es beschreiben soll. Ich habe Internet von Unity Media, einen DIR-300 mit aktuellster Firmware und Windows 7. Die üblichen Virentools und Firewall!

Folgendes passiert IMMER nach ein paar Stunden. Irgendwann während des surfens geht in Browser plötzlich nichts mehr. Aber auch nur da, den Sachen wie Skype, ICQ oder Games en noch tadellos. D.h. wenn ich eine Homepage öffnen möchte passiert nichts. Manchmal sogar passiert es, das ich die Quelldatei plötzlich als Download angeboten bekomme. Es öffnet sich keine Page mehr in keinem Browser. Und das immer nach mehreren Stunden meist so 6 bis 9h. Was mich halt wundert das nur das surfen betroffen ist und nichts anderes. Nachdem ich Windows dann neu starte geht wieder alles für ein paar Stunden. Alles also regelmäßig! Ich habe erst meinen RAM vermutet aber das Problem habe ich auf meinem Handy auch. Nun vermute ich den Router, aber was soll das sein?

Ich hab mal ein Router Protokol angehängt und eine Datei die mir angeboten wird zum Download. Weiß jetzt nicht welche Seite aber das ist bei jeder...

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

Steht Dein Router an ungünstiger Stelle?
Wird er zu heiß?
Treten die Probleme über LAN und/oder WLAN auf?

mfg chmee


----------



## GodWar (29. Juni 2010)

Was heiß ungünstig? Er steht im selben Raum für mein PC. Halben Meter daneben Telefon, Reciever und UnityBox. Ansonsten ist hier nix!
Heißt muss ich mal testen!
Probleme sind WLAN! Und beschränken sich NUR aufs browsen! Jeder egal welcher! Wenn garnichts merh gehen würde, würd ich sagen Router kaputt aber es beschränkt sich nun mal nur aufs surven!


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

Hast Du es schon mit manueller IP-Vergabe probiert anstatt DHCP? Hast Du schon versucht - wenn Brwosen mal nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, über CMD und ping google.de bzw der IP-Adresse zuzugreifen? Man muß das Problem ja irgendwie eingrenzen, bevor man alles austauscht und fälschlicherweise zu viel des Guten anstellt. 

Was heisst ungünstig.. Zwischen anderen Geräten eingeklemmt, in einem Regal ohne richtige Luftzufuhr, etc.. Mein Router macht an heißen Tagen auch mal die Grätsche, weil er unter dem Flurtisch hinter den Schuhen hängt, dadrüber ist noch n Switch, das verschafft dem Gerät nicht grad viel Luft zum Kühlbleiben.

mfg chmee


----------



## GodWar (29. Juni 2010)

Ich werde Deine angegebenen Infos mal testen und melde mich dann nochmal! Mein Router steht im Schrank aber offen ganz vorne. 30cm neben Heizung aber die ist ja aus! Das andere Test ich sobald das Problem wieder auftritt!


----------



## GodWar (29. Juni 2010)

Wie erwartet ist es gerade wieder passiert! 

Habe nun mal im CMD einen PING auf google ausgeführt! Das seltsame ist, das der erste PING NICHT durchging wegen Zeitüberschreitung und die folgenden 3 gingen durch! Heiß ist er übrigens nicht geworden! Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, das nachdem ich jetzt die IP auf FEST gestellt habe und ihn nochmals umgestellt habe, das Problem nicht mehr auftritt!


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

Du solltest auch mal checken, ob die DNS/Proxyfunktion irgendwann hakt/ausfällt. Schreib Dir die IP von google auf und probier das nächste Mal Beides, Ping mit namen und ping mit IP.

Man könnte ne andere DNS-IP eingeben.. Ausprobieren. Und *weil das Problem lediglich im Funk existiert*, könnte es auch mit solch abstrusen Dingen wie der Leasetime zu tun haben, oder einem WLAN in der Umgebung, das auf der gleichen Frequenz arbeitet. Oder der Nachbar macht sein Mikrowellenkraftwerk an und stört Deinen Frequenzbereich. Oder Du benutzt ein Funksystem zum Verbinden von DVD-Player und TV..oder oder oder..

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte damals das selbe Problem.
Hatte damals nen Siemens Router (glaub se515). Nach suchen im internet hat sich damals rausgestellt das in dem Router wohl irgendwie feste DNS-Server hinterlegt waren.
Und diese sind zu der Zeit abgeschaltet worden. Am Anfang hatte ich die selben Ausfälle wie du und später ging gar nichts mehr.


----------



## GodWar (29. Juni 2010)

michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte damals das selbe Problem.
> Hatte damals nen Siemens Router (glaub se515). Nach suchen im internet hat sich damals rausgestellt das in dem Router wohl irgendwie feste DNS-Server hinterlegt waren.
> Und diese sind zu der Zeit abgeschaltet worden. Am Anfang hatte ich die selben Ausfälle wie du und später ging gar nichts mehr.


Und wie hast du das Problem gelöst?


----------



## michaelwengert (30. Juni 2010)

Router getauscht


----------

